# Time to shine leicester 2014



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok dont really post that often, but need to have so sort of log of my progress to the UKBFF east of England show.

ive been training for just under 2yrs now and always wanted to compete, my aim is to compete in the upto 80kg class. Started really training for the show 6 weeks ago now and my body is changing on a daily basis, i had spoken to a few people who told me i was to small and my legs werent big enough ( i dont like taking no for a answer) and even if i trained them for 2 or 3 more years i wouldnt be good enough. Since them i goals have changed and not only do i want to compete but do my best to win my class.

STATS

Height 5ft 10in

Weight was 93kg now down to 87.6kg

bf 10% not sure

DIET

7am 10g glutamine 10g bcaas

8am 100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 30g berries, 20g mixed nuts

11am 50g rice, 150g chicken, veg, 20g nuts and 1 apple

1.30pm 150g steak, 250g sweet potato and salad

4pm 50g rice, 150g chicken, veg and a banana

train at 6pm

7-7,30pm pro recover and banana

10pm 2 sccops whey and 20g nuts

Training involes a lot of volume with super sets and giant sets, train onces a week no 2 weeks are same.

a few pics,the last pic is from 6 weeks ago and now

Cant wait to get in the gym today.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good on the pics mate!! Will be following this. Good luck.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just sat down with my last meal of day while i write this. Today was arms and the pump hurt, super setted all the way.

15min warm up on bike.

Started with biceps, i have one main exercise i do through out which is super setted with different curls.

Seated db curl are used through out for biceps.

20 reps hammer curls 10kg ssw 20 reps seated db curls 7.5kg db x 3 sets

20 reps straight bar curls (close grip) 25kg ssw 20 reps seated db curls 7.5kg db x 3 sets

20 reps machine preacher curls 25kg ssw 20 reps seated db curls 7.5kg db x 3 sets

Biceps done.

Triceps main exercise single arm over head extentions.

20 reps skull cruchers 25kg ssw 20 reps single arm over head extentions 7.5kg db

20 reps rope pull downs 40kg ssw 20 rep single arm over head extentions 7.5kg db

20 reps bw dips ssw 20 rep single arm over head extentions 7.5kg db

Arms were smashed after that, finished up with 10min on the bike with pro-recover and banana.

Time to relax for the weekend and smash it up next week.

thanks for reading.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good Luck to you mate.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good on the pics mate!! Will be following this. Good luck.


Thanks Suprakill4, am working hard and being pushed alot more then i was before.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Now the weekends over its time to get back to work. i had 2 cheat meals over the weekend which has in turn upped my weight to 88.6kg. Trained chest today, had such pump i couldnt tense it to save my life at the end.

Since i started training in this way i feel alot fitter and healthier, my condition is better and my energy levels have gone up, diet has helped with that as well.

CHEST

20reps incline smith press 20kg ssw 20reps flat db flys 10kg x 4sets

20reps flat db press 10kg ssw 20reps flat db flys 10kg x 3sets

20reps bw dips ssw 20reps flat db flys 10kg x 2set

By the time i reached the 3rd exercise i had hit failure hard, it should have been 3 sets could only manage 2 sets, the last set with only 10 reps on dips made up by doing 30 reps on the flys.

Cant wait for tomorrows back session.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Smashed back today, did think i'd as much as i did. Diet wise been really hungry all day, just finished my last meal of protien shake and 20g nuts.

Heres the work out and a couple of pics.

BACK

20reps seated row 50kg ssw wide grip chin ups, till failure( about 8 to 10reps on the first set, and dropped to 3 on the last) 4 sets.

20reps behind neck pull down 50kg ssw medium grip chin up ( 5 reps for on first 2 set,2reps on the third ) 3sets.

20reps 90 degree bb rows 60kg ssw narrow grip chin ups (managed 2 reps on all sets) 3sets.

20reps partial dead lifts 60kg ssw narrow under hand chin ups (8-10 reps on all set but with a small range of motion) 3sets.

each set had no more the 30sec rest and 1min between exercise change.

This workout dusted me off i havent been this out of breath on a back workout.

The pics aint great but ill put them up anyway.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all, been so busy with refurbishing my house and training I've not had time to update my log, but hopefully I'll be back on track with the updates.

We're 11 weeks out from the show now and the work rate has in increase in the cardio department.

Been I little disappointed this week as my weight has increased by 1.5kg, I had got myself down to 84.5kg on Monday morning. The diet hasn't changed at all since March 1st,Monday it does, not sure what to its changing to that's up to Daz and what he see on Monday.

Been working with Daz ball since March the 1st and love his style of training, it's changed my physique no end. His volume and stamina training has made me all together fitter and healthier then I have been in the past.

Trained arms today.

20min on the bike to start

Biceps:

Wide grip preacher curls (mashine) 20kg 20reps ss with close grip bbar curls 25kg ( fixed bar) follewed by 15kg hammer curls both for 20reps, the last 2 exercises stayed the same for 4 set but the reps dropped to 15 reps as the the preacher curls increased in weight each set

Triceps: all body weight

Dips 20reps

Close grip push ups 20reps

Bench dips 20 reps

All back to back for 4 set

10min on the bike at the end

Been doing fasted cardio in the morning for 30 min, brisk walk around the neighborhood does the trick.

Posing practice starts next week, mine is awful lol.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

great journal fella . also best of luck in your first show .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Anymore updated pics mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you live in Leic mate?


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Anymore updated pics mate?


Hey Supakill, I'll put some tonight if not on Monday.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zee81 said:


> Hey Supakill, I'll put some tonight if not on Monday.


Nice one. How's it all going? Much leaner?


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Do you live in Leic mate?


Thanks for reading, yep born and raised lol.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one. How's it all going? Much leaner?


It's going really well, I was expecting may be to step on stage around the 74-75kg, thinking it could be a little higher. The weight loss has slowed in the last 6 weeks and this week has gone the opposite way. Trainings going well, strength is up since training with Daz.

Don't want to guess bf % level but about 8-10%, I feel a lot leaner then I've even been. The day I step on stage will be 2yrs to the day that I stepped foot in a gym for the 1st ever.

I'll put up some pics when my laptops charged.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Zee81 said:


> Thanks for reading, yep born and raised lol.


Missus from Leicester (Glen Parva, I always end up in the Manor  ). Where do you train?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fukinell 2 years is some achievement !!! Jesus.

I've been training near 5 years and still not ready to compete lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Zee81 said:


> Been working with Daz ball since March the 1st and love his style of training, it's changed my physique no end.


How is he? Health issues/kidneys now OK?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Zee81 said:


> Thanks for reading, yep born and raised lol.


Is it The Warehouse Gym?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude can i ask why a weight catergory and not the beginners class? Or do u just feel confident enough to go straight in?

I will see u there . I Also have a journal up on here aiming towards the same show. Looking immense btw dude !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Zee81 said:


> Ok dont really post that often, but need to have so sort of log of my progress to the UKBFF east of England show.
> 
> ive been training for just under 2yrs now and always wanted to compete, my aim is to compete in the upto 80kg class. Started really training for the show 6 weeks ago now and my body is changing on a daily basis, i had spoken to a few people who told me i was to small and my legs werent big enough ( i dont like taking no for a answer) and even if i trained them for 2 or 3 more years i wouldnt be good enough. Since them i goals have changed and not only do i want to compete but do my best to win my class.
> 
> ...


Do you have a coach?


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Missus from Leicester (Glen Parva, I always end up in the Manor  ). Where do you train?


I train at Daz Balls extreme gym, love the old school feel of the place.



Suprakill4 said:


> Fukinell 2 years is some achievement !!! Jesus.
> 
> I've been training near 5 years and still not ready to compete lol.


i have alot of lagging parts and will probably been one of the smallest in my class (upto 80kg inters) but were going for condition over size. ive always questioned weither i am big enough or balanced enough but those are the questions that drive me to be better then yesterday. The only way to know if your ready is go through it and do it.



Huntingground said:


> How is he? Health issues/kidneys now OK?


Daz is in high sprits and loves the game more then ever, he'll be back next year. to be honest id rather not discus dazs health as it not my place to say with out him saying i can. sorry.



BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it The Warehouse Gym?


I did train at warehouse a couple of weeks ago now on a saturday, did a extra leg workout with a mate.

couple of pics now the laptops up and running lol. theirs one vain one but i took it the morning i hit 84.5kg just after fasted cardio.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

When is the show?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> When is the show?


31/8/14 dude


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Dude can i ask why a weight catergory and not the beginners class? Or do u just feel confident enough to go straight in?
> 
> I will see u there . I Also have a journal up on here aiming towards the same show. Looking immense btw dude !


i never made the call lol, that was Daz, he toot look at me and said your upto 80kg inters. i push myself futher everyday am not expect to win or even place but am going to put my all in being the best me possible on the day.

thats cool ill take look and have a read whats it called? what class you doing? your back looks great it your avatar. thanks think am the most critcal of myself to be honest and that pushes me daily. look forward meeting you.



andyhuggins said:


> Do you have a coach?


yep, being prepped by Daz Ball. think its wise as it my 1st show and dont really know what am getting myself into.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> When is the show?





sean 162 said:


> 31/8/14 dude


yep 11 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good choice mate. When is the show?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Zee81 said:


> i never made the call lol, that was Daz, he toot look at me and said your upto 80kg inters. i push myself futher everyday am not expect to win or even place but am going to put my all in being the best me possible on the day.
> 
> thats cool ill take look and have a read whats it called? what class you doing? your back looks great it your avatar. thanks think am the most critcal of myself to be honest and that pushes me daily. look forward meeting you.
> 
> yep, being prepped by Daz Ball. think its wise as it my 1st show and dont really know what am getting myself into.


Yep we have to be the most critical of ourselves. Thats what drives us. The urge to improve.. The journal is called ( The Making Of Sean B With Added Will Power . It doesnt actually state its a prep thread. But ive had lots of feedback so not so embaressed to admit it now. Lot of haters dwn my way .

Keep plugging away dude . Im loving it atm !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

sean 162 said:


> Yep we have to be the most critical of ourselves. Thats what drives us. The urge to improve.. The journal is called ( The Making Of Sean B With Added Will Power . It doesnt actually state its a prep thread. But ive had lots of feedback so not so embaressed to admit it now. Lot of haters dwn my way .
> 
> Keep plugging away dude . Im loving it atm !


Will look it up mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Zee81 said:


> yep 11 weeks tomorrow.


Wish I had a prep coach as epic as daz.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Yep we have to be the most critical of ourselves. Thats what drives us. The urge to improve.. The journal is called ( The Making Of Sean B With Added Will Power . It doesnt actually state its a prep thread. But ive had lots of feedback so not so embaressed to admit it now. Lot of haters dwn my way .
> 
> Keep plugging away dude . Im loving it atm !


When i 1st thought about competing i was told am too small and the my legs were to small and even if i trained them 2x a week for the nxt 3 year i wouldnt make it. i feed off that negativity now and it always in my mind when i train. i know i have lacking body parts but am going to do my best to bring them up year after year.

Their is always going to be people wanting to put you down dont let it put you off, they just dont have the mentality to go with what they want to do in their own lives.

be strong and keep focused on your own goals.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Zee81 said:


> When i 1st thought about competing i was told am too small and the my legs were to small and even if i trained them 2x a week for the nxt 3 year i wouldnt make it. i feed off that negativity now and it always in my mind when i train. i know i have lacking body parts but am going to do my best to bring them up year after year.
> 
> Their is always going to be people wanting to put you down dont let it put you off, they just dont have the mentality to go with what they want to do in their own lives.
> 
> be strong and keep focused on your own goals.


Well said mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi folks, this week so far a troubled one for me so far, injured my hip messing around with my nehpews so not been able to train. Not happy about that! Then comes Monday and I get a fever and can't eat or it just comes straight out, the doc said I have gastrointestinal viral infection. So it's been one nightmere after another this week.

Any I'll be back next week and train twice as hard to achieve the condition I want for the show.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Unlucky dude. Im sure ull come back with avengance


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Its clear to see am one of the laziest posters on the forum not being able to keep my journal up to date lol. but it all over now the UKBFF East of England has been and gone.

The my day was filled with so many different emotions it was unreal. I was meant to compete in the upto 80kg inter yesterday....but woke up 2kg over weight, i was not happy and just wanted to go back to bed.

Then myself and Daz at about 10.30am decided to that i would do the classic class instead. reason being even at that time of the morning after a 20min run on the treadmill i still weighed 81kg.

Time to weigh in, get to the venue about 12pm to reg and weigh in, because i was doing the classic class i need my height checked as well, so it turns out am 175.5cm tall and with rules of the classics the my max weight was 81.5kg. i stepped on the scales and came in at 80.8kg phew!!!

Doing the classic class turned out to be one of the best descisions ever!!!!

I ended up winning my class!! WOW the buzz......loved every moment of day!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

well done mate - good switch of class -m great for a first show

Good luck in the future


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats mate


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

You looked good on stage pal! Never cottoned on it was you until I saw this journal! Very well balanced physique! You didn't look 80kilo you looked a lot heavier than that! Well done


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome ! Welldone buddy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate! My friend from the gym took second on the up to 90kg but didn't get a s0dding invite to the Brits!! Ridiculous as he is definitely Brits standard.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks lads, ive taken 3 days of training to relax then back on it from Thursday for the British. Not expect much in the British but to gain a lot of expierance of competing at that level.



Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome mate! My friend from the gym took second on the up to 90kg but didn't get a s0dding invite to the Brits!! Ridiculous as he is definitely Brits standard.


That happened a couple of times, my mate in the juniors came second and both myself and Daz thought he deserved a invite.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Inspiring!! Good read.

Good luck at the british pal.


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well done looked great there mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Make sure u come say hello this time buddy! Ive just decided to do the finals too as i have invite .. I seen ya face now so i wont be shy if i see you! Welldone once again mate very balanced physic and shredded. Well u know the score ... U won!


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Make sure u come say hello this time buddy! Ive just decided to do the finals too as i have invite .. I seen ya face now so i wont be shy if i see you! Welldone once again mate very balanced physic and shredded. Well u know the score ... U won!


Thanks pal, am glad u decided to do the British work so hard for this show it would have been a shame if you didn't!.

Definitely we will have to get a kebab or something after lol. Your on the Saturday morning, am in the afternoon noon


----------



## Zee81 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, first legs session after two weeks and I was almost sick, only ever felt like that once before and that was my first leg session with daz.

The pump I got today arwsome! Weights come from 86.9 yesterday morning to this morning being 84.6. I want to get down to 77ish before carb up.

Started back on my diet and cardio yesterday, 1hr fasted in the morning.

Need to come in tighter for the British.


----------

